# trail blazer



## mellytta

Hola

¿Alguien sabe como se dice esto en español?, se trata de una herramienta para sacar la nieve de los caminos, creo que se trata de eso no estoy muy segura, encontré una traducción como "abridor de caminos" pero no sé si será una buena traducción, Gracias


----------



## frida-nc

"Trail blazer" es probablemente una marca o nombre del modelo de esta herramienta.  La frase "blaze a trail" (abrir un camino) se explica en este hilo,  pero no se puede deducir que "abridor de caminos" pueda ser el nombre correcto de la herramienta.

Aqui te pongo un enlace a una marca "Trail Blazer" de una herramienta llamada "snow auger" (tornillo/husillo de nieve)

y aqui un TrailBlazer snowblower (soplador de nieve)

Espero haberlo explicado, si no, vuelvo a intentar....
Saludos.


----------



## mellytta

frida-nc said:


> "Trail blazer" es probablemente una marca o nombre del modelo de esta herramienta. La frase "blaze a trail" (abrir un camino) se explica en este hilo, pero no se puede deducir que "abridor de caminos" pueda ser el nombre correcto de la herramienta.
> 
> Aqui te pongo un enlace a una marca "Trail Blazer" de una herramienta llamada "snow auger" (tornillo/husillo de nieve)
> 
> y aqui un TrailBlazer snowblower (soplador de nieve)
> 
> Espero haberlo explicado, si no, vuelvo a intentar....
> Saludos.


 
Muuuuuuchas gracias por tu sugerencia, sirve de lección para pensar que probablemente se trate de alguna marca o modelo cuando nos encontremos con cosas que aparentemente no tienen traducción.... gracias otra vez


----------



## cirrus

Trailblazer se usa bastante en el ONGs o iniciativas del gobierno aquí en el Reino Unido por ejemplo en proyectos pilotos donde se experimentan con nuevas políticas sociales o económicas.


----------



## SentidoComún

En el español cotidiano se habla de "*Quitanieves"* a un camión que tiene unas palas en la parte de delante, y va por las carreteras y autopistas despejando la nieve.


----------



## cirrus

¿Puede haber proyectos quitanieves para conceptos nuevos?


----------



## SentidoComún

Proyecto Quitanieves, nunca lo he oido ni creo que lo oiga.
Pero si se puede decir de un *Proyecto* *rompedor*, en el sentido de que es innovador  y que rompe con todo lo conocido antes.


----------



## cirrus

SentidoComún said:


> Proyecto Quitanieves, nunca lo he oido ni creo que lo oiga.


Gracias, confirmaste mis sospechas.


----------



## eli-chi

Hola:
¿Cómo podría traducirse "TRAIL BLAZER" en el título de un comentario hecho a propósito de cómo alguien va vestida?

Contexto:
"No one sports a blazer and jeans like ... and makes it look so sophisticated," says ... of ...'s out-and-about outfit. The contrast between her sheer blouse and "more structured purple velvet blazer is what makes it really interesting. She's showing how beautifully someone can dress up a pair of jeans and make it into an evening look."

Gracias.


----------



## frida-nc

> ¿Cómo podría traducirse "TRAIL BLAZER" en el título de un comentario  hecho a propósito de cómo alguien va vestida?


Este término no es "trail  blazer" sino simplemente _blazer:_

*blazer* ['bleɪzəʳ] _nombre_  americana, chaqueta  (WR Dictionary)

Saludos.


----------



## eli-chi

frida-nc said:


> Este término no es "trail  blazer" sino simplemente _blazer:_
> 
> *blazer* ['bleɪzəʳ] _nombre_  americana, chaqueta  (WR Dictionary)
> 
> Saludos.


 Gracias, Frida, por responder.  
Sí.  Se trata, efectivamente, de una chaqueta.  (De hecho, por estos lados somos muy dados a usar palabras en inglés  y muchas veces hablamos de "blazer" en lugar de "chaqueta").  
Sin embargo, el título del comentario era, según parece, acerca de combinar una chaqueta con un jean (denim) y verse no sólo formal sino elegantemente vestida.  Por lo que me pareció que "trail" podría estar siendo usado como adjetivo en este caso.
Saludos para ti también.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola eli-chi:


> Por lo que me pareció que "trail" podría estar siendo usado como  adjetivo en este caso.


Sí, excepto que en este caso el "blazer" da un toque más formal, "evening look."
Y aun en denim, su silueta me parece  más "elegante" que "rural." 
Al mismo tiempo, existen "trailblazer jackets," pero con un corte totalmente distinto del "blazer".

Mucha suerte,¡buena semana!


----------



## k-in-sc

Surely the title is referring to a person creating her own style and not to the blazer itself.
(Although wearing a blazer with jeans is not exactly original ...)


----------



## eli-chi

frida-nc said:


> Hola eli-chi:
> Sí, excepto que en este caso el "blazer" da un toque más formal, "evening look."
> Y aun en denim, su silueta me parece  más "elegante" que "rural."
> Al mismo tiempo, existen "trailblazer jackets," pero con un corte totalmente distinto del "blazer".
> 
> Mucha suerte,¡buena semana!


¡Eso!  Se veía formal y elegante.
La chaqueta era entallada, de una tela que parecía gamuza sobre una blusa blanca muy elegante, y los jeans eran de mezclilla.
Gracias.  Buena semana para ti también


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> Surely the title is referring to a person creating her own style and not to the blazer itself.
> (Although wearing a blazer with jeans is not exactly original ...)


Es muy probable.  A esta persona, una actriz australiana, se la ve (o veía) generalmente muy elegante o informalmente vestida.  Esa vez (la del "trail blazer") usó una combinación que la hacía ver igualmente elegante, al parecer.


----------

